# Stock Location SQ for one of my original customers - 435i GC - Arc, Mosconi, HAT, AM



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

With all thats going on now, it is hard to think back to when i first moved to california more than 10 years ago. Back then, all i had was a little garage in our townhouse with very limited tools and skillsets. it was also the time where i seemed to work on nothing else other than G35s and 350Zs since i was active on those forums. One of my earliest customers was Eugene who had me actually do two different builds in his G coupe. 

now, many many years later, it seems we both have upgraded  as he contacted me to do a simple sq set up in his new bmw 435i Gran Coupe. We have done a ton of late model bmws, but this was the first GC for me...and it was a pretty cool experience.

the goals:

1. achieve a nice level of sound quality using oem locations

2. maintain as stock of an appearance as possible in the hatch area 

3. integrate the subwoofer to a stealthy, low profile design.

Eugene supplied me with all the products except the subwoofer, and jesse performed almost all the work on this car.

lets first take a look at the car. though it does cut into the rear head room, i think the GC is a very attractive car...the swoopy profile paints a sportier picture than the standard 3 series, and the four doors make it more practical than the 4...compared to other four door coupes out there, this could be one of my favorite designs:




























first up is replacing the factory underseat "woofers" with Gladen oem fitment speakers. and as standard practive, the enclosures were removed, full sound proofed inside and out, and the gladen drivers wired in and installed:














































jesse installed the finished enclosures back into the car, and wired them up to the stock wiring:



















the stock door midrange was replaced with a pair of hybrid audio carbon 4" drivers, and jesse made some adapter plates for them, painted them black, and secure it to the door. the area around the speaker on both the door panel and the door card were sound proofed:









































































For the tweeters, Eugene gave us a pair of morel MT350s from the elate titanium set, and these were secured to the oem location for a virtually stock fit:



















jesse then ran all the wires to the driver side, away from the oem main power cable connecting the alternator to the rear battery. the bundle is ziptied and organized every few inches:





































on the hatch side, the oem amp was removed, and a supplied adapter harness by Technic was used to get all the signal wires needed to the new amps, and the main power cable was run from the passenger side.

both of these bundles travel to right behind the back seat, and then comes back towards the back of the car, and entires the little storage bin via two dips in the metal. this made for zero cutting or drilling of the car for wire routing:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

so the main attraction: the hatch area. so as mentioned, the idea was to be stealthy and low key, and maintain as much cargo space as possible. and in this, i think Jesse did an awesome job in designing and building of the most low profile side enclosures i have ever seen. from directly behind the car, it is very hard to even tell there is a sub there. and even when looking directly at it, it really integrates into the interior and not attract a lot of attention to it self. the hatch design of the car really lent itself to this box as well:




























pop off the sub grille and and tilt up the floor cover door, and you see the audiomobile GTS2110 10" subwoofer, and an arc audio xdi v2 amp through a finished cover panel, you see where the cover panel is notched at the front to allow the wire bundles (tesa taped) to entire the amp rack area, from the back shots you can see also just how recessed the sub enclosure is:























































here are some build pics of the build process.

first jesse tapped off the side area and created the backhold for the box. then he glassed in the front panel, reinforced the joints, and then shaped the area with filler and sanding until it blended into the side of the car:



















the box before upholstery looked like this:




























it was then carpeted with black carpet, and then dyed with graphite paint to make it look closer to the oem carpet:




























and here is the breathable grille before and after carpet/dyeing:



















there are actually two amps that power the entire system, a 1100.5 and a 600.4, but due to the space limitations, they had to be in a stacked configuration, along with the mosconi dsp. so here are the two amp rack pieces, test fitted together:



















the racks were then painted black, and everything prewired by jesse:





































two rivetnuts were installed to the bottom of the storage well, and the entire structure was bolted in place. the amps and dsp reattached, and wired up:



















and finally, here is the top cover panel before and after vinyl



















so thats it...another simple late model bimmer SQ build.  Jesse is now for sure the bmw expert in the shop!

as for sound, since Eugene has now gotten into sq competition, he can probably chime on how it does. but to me, it is similar to most of the late model bmws with stock locations that we have done. well balanced, good midbass response, and just overall a pleasant package. there is one major difference though, the fact that this is an open hatchback vehicle made for better, or rather, more FELT bass response than the closed up sedans and coupes, where there is virtually no real pass through into the cabin.

i just heard that thanks to some much more advanced tuning by Papasin and Eugene, the car did well at its first sq comp this past weekend. 

Cheers,

Bing


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I judged this car yesterday and really liked it, its definitely coming along nicely, although I did find the limits of the l4 mids a few times lol..but nothing damaging. I really like the single 10 sound in this car, very deep and solid response from being corner loaded in the hatch.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> i just heard that thanks to some much more advanced tuning by Papasin and Eugene, the car did well at its first sq comp this past weekend.


Can't take any credit. I sat in the passenger seat the whole time when some of the final touches were done. Shinjohn and MrsPapasin were the two main ears for the tuning, I just pushed buttons.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

your ability to relyably and knowlegably push buttons/understand interfaces is a huge asset to some of us..hint hint lol.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

papasin said:


> Can't take any credit. I sat in the passenger seat the whole time when some of the final touches were done. Shinjohn and MrsPapasin were the two main ears for the tuning, I just pushed buttons.


someday, you guys can feel free to get in my car and do some button pushing, preferably while i am eating a nice A5 Wagyu cooked up my ShinJohn.  my car has not changed since the day i finished it. lol


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I really like Eugene's car. I got to see at at the Papasin's place and got to hear it yesterday at the competition. Very nicely done. 

Congratulations to Eugene on your victory in Street! It is great to have more competitors at these events.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Great build guys!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

criticism, anyone?

okay, allow me...



so, I love the good flow of pics, story is solid, most everything is feng shui but man...


don't forget to do motor pics!

no Gladen backside, no Hybrid Carbon backside, no Audiomobile backside...

I know it's probably just a glitch in the mainframe, a little spot got on the lens, or the ever useful, the dog licked the flash drive, but with such high quality throughout, a little more attention to the drivers, (like on other build threads) would go a long way to shutting me down...


shut me down!

lol...


nice work, fella's, gents, ladies?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

cajunner said:


> criticism, anyone?
> 
> okay, allow me...
> 
> ...


if you see how many times i ask Jesse (and joey for that matter)," you taking pics?!" every day, you'd laught hahahahaha

and everytime i load up the pics from one of their projects and start looking at all the missing pics i am still like  :mean::worried::blush:


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> if you see how many times i ask Jesse (and joey for that matter)," you taking pics?!" every day, you'd laught hahahahaha
> 
> and everytime i load up the pics from one of their projects and start looking at all the missing pics i am still like  :mean::worried::blush:


I'm sorry, I didn't mean for it to be too heavy-handed and it looks like once again, I reach for the ceiling and end on the roof..

:blush:

it's a very nice build thread and I am glad for all the pics that were presented, I am sure if I needed those backsides, I could google for it so, it's just a little thing.

again, great work and keep 'em coming!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm totally joking like u were lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

simplicityinsound said:


> someday, you guys can feel free to get in my car and do some button pushing, preferably while i am eating a nice A5 Wagyu cooked up my ShinJohn.  my car has not changed since the day i finished it. lol


Seriously! considering Shinjohn only "stopped by" for a little bit, tuned by ear, no measurements....half asleep mr. and mrs. Papasin (it was a long hot day!) doing minor tweeks at 1130pm (though Dustin's ice cream kept them going for another hr to give my car some seat time)...stock location speakers...no pillar pods or kick panels... i would say it came out pretty good. I actually tweeked the midbass a little bit before the comp so it would be interesting to get some comments back in the next few days. The very small underseat enclosures are definitely a limiting factor and creates a lot of resonance and buildup. 

Also a shoutout to Jazzi for showing me some of his tuning techniques and how to tailor a system curve to my liking (non-competing preset with more thump when i'm listening to straight outta compton!). Be sure to check out his tuning spreadsheet as a resource in the technical forum, it can definitely help people do an initial tune. 

Lastly the sub box came out so fresh and so clean clean! 

Got a few comments asking if i was running a center channel.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> the car did well at its first sq comp this past weekend.



It did ok.


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Another clean, tidy, stealth build. Very nice.
Eugene - you said it was so "basic" there wouldn't be build a log!
Great write-up, Bing. Thanks for all the pics.
For stock locations and the minimal subwoofer enclosure, with so little tuning time, the sound was most impressive.
I love how each of you says "oh, I just did this..." "All I did was that..." But the end result is great teamwork and a class-winning system.

I agree the 4-series GC is the best looking 3 series available... Too bad no stick shift!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> if you see how many times i ask Jesse (and joey for that matter)," you taking pics?!" every day, you'd laught hahahahaha
> 
> and everytime i load up the pics from one of their projects and start looking at all the missing pics i am still like  :mean::worried::blush:


time to just hire a photographer


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Well done Eugene!

I'm really glad you are enjoying your build, and we are all glad to have another member to this community.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How's the integration between the 8's and the 4's? In my wife's 435, the stock system seem to do okay. Just curious if that still holds true for a hi end one.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful install BTW.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Eugene, nice to see this build log up. This is a nice system, no doubt! Another great install by the SIS crew (Jesse!).



eling23 said:


> Got a few comments asking if i was running a center channel.


I think this is the best part of the system. Seriously, it's surprising how well this thing focuses the center image. Really like the sound of your system!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

teldzc1 said:


> How's the integration between the 8's and the 4's? In my wife's 435, the stock system seem to do okay. Just curious if that still holds true for a hi end one.


Seemed great to me.
If there was one weak(ish) point to the tune, to my ears, it was integration of sub to midbass. But midbass to mid was a seemless transition, and only under extreme duress was there any indication that the midbasses were under the seat. As in, very slight vibration. Neither soundstage nor tonality revealed it at all. I can only hope mine does as well...


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

Very nice install, and congrats on the win! One quick question: How was the sub box secured to the car?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

RocketBoots said:


> Very nice install, and congrats on the win! One quick question: How was the sub box secured to the car?


SiS usually pops a rivnut into the 1st layer of sheetmetal.
You can see a hole for the bolt in the enclosure pics.


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

tjswarbrick said:


> SiS usually pops a rivnut into the 1st layer of sheetmetal.
> You can see a hole for the bolt in the enclosure pics.


Ya, I saw that. But they usually do it on the other side, and it's pretty busy on the right side, over the battery. I didn't see a good place on the sheet metal.

BTW, how do you like those ADS mids??


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

RocketBoots said:


> BTW, how do you like those ADS mids??


I love 'em!
I was a little put off by some frequency response anomalies, but once figured out and accounted for with the crossover (and minor, judicious EQ), they sound absolutely wonderful - smooth, precise, engaging and alive. With surprising tactility and impact, at high and low volumes. And they'll play plenty loud.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

on certain bmws, and i cant remember about this one actually, the stock carpet is very stiff, so we usually put a bolt and washer throgh that side, the box goes into it and a nut going into the box. its strong enough where its not going anywhere.  on others, a bolt or stud is placed into a metal cross beam or factory plastic clip hole gets a rivet nut and a bolt through it.


----------



## RocketBoots (Apr 16, 2011)

:rockon: Thanks!


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

Any chance on you being able/willing to make me a sub enclsure for me for the same type of car? Not local so can't bring it in.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

I love the hatch area of these GC cars, if they made a 2 series GC that would be my perfect car. I'm actually planning on getting a X1 35i xdrive instead though, all the good parts from the E9x platform with the N55 and all wheel drive should be great. I know this is an old thread but should i try to find one without harmon/kardon if i plan to upgrade?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

JoeHemi57 said:


> I love the hatch area of these GC cars, if they made a 2 series GC that would be my perfect car.


It's been in the rumor mill for a long time, and I agree, it would be about THE perfect car.
Now they're talking maybe 2018...
By then BMW will probably have killed the stick-shift


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

JoeHemi57 said:


> should i try to find one without harmon/kardon if i plan to upgrade?


If i had to do it all over again i'd get the HK and then just get the mobridge to convert the optical signal, much cleaner. The noise floor is a little higher than i would like for the stock non-hk system.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

eling23 said:


> If i had to do it all over again i'd get the HK and then just get the mobridge to convert the optical signal, much cleaner. The noise floor is a little higher than i would like for the stock non-hk system.



If I had to do it all over again...uh, never mind. We need another BBQ.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

LOL. We do need another BBQ.... and/or Ramen.... and Boba.... and ice cream. That's all there is to it!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

shinjohn said:


> LOL. We do need another BBQ.... and/or Ramen.... and Boba.... and ice cream. That's all there is to it!


I'm in. But I can't do ramen.


----------



## sparcorel (Nov 8, 2015)

Very nice install, i do have a question though... what are you crossover points especially between L4SE and underseat gladens. Thank you!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

eling23 said:


> If i had to do it all over again i'd get the HK and then just get the mobridge to convert the optical signal, much cleaner. The noise floor is a little higher than i would like for the stock non-hk system.





papasin said:


> If I had to do it all over again...uh, never mind. We need another BBQ.





shinjohn said:


> LOL. We do need another BBQ.... and/or Ramen.... and Boba.... and ice cream. That's all there is to it!





sparcorel said:


> Very nice install, i do have a question though... what are you crossover points especially between L4SE and underseat gladens. Thank you!


I second the HK and mObridge. Crisp, clean, silent, easy, and direct. I like not needing two separate products to convert the signal and perform processing.

Eugene - weren't your mids to MB crossed around 180Hz?
I have Gladens crossing to A/D/S 4" mids in the mid-120Hz range in the 1er. Keeps the image planted in front of me, and the mids really don't have any trouble keeping up. The HAT Carbon's should be able to pull it off as well.

But mostly I'm in it for the food. When's the next GTG?


----------



## eling23 (Oct 13, 2014)

It's actually very similar to yours Tom, the gladens are at 130 but have the mids up much higher. i had to cut a ton in the 125-150hz area as there is a lot of midbass buildup in the small underseat enclosures (well for my car at least, it seems as thouhh the the 1covertiible is a whole diff beast!)

yea whens the next bbq... locally... as in within 50 miles. lol


----------



## sparcorel (Nov 8, 2015)

Hmm 130Hz... and you don't loose the frequencies in between under seats and L4SE? Sorry to ask, I'm new to this and want to go with Gladens underseat and Scan Speak 10F ...but what i see everywhere is a HP ~300HZ on Scan Speak... so if I'll have to LP the Gladens ~130-150HZ ... would i loose the frequencies from 150 to 300Hz? The car is an F30. What do you think?


----------



## mbradlawrence (Mar 25, 2013)

150 Hz is a HUGE spike in my 435GC as well. I have mine crossed at 200 and eq'd 150 on the main eq (both sides together) channel that comes up first on the DA3 (the one with the master gain) and thinned that out a bunch. After getting it to read "nicer" but not totally smooth, I undid that filter and while it might not measure as nice, I think it actually adds to huge dynamic impact to the bass drum so not going to worry too too much about it.


----------

